# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  ((صــــــــــالون رمـــــــضان .. موضع اليوم المعاكسات))

## مجدالدين شريف

*@

@



صالون رمضان ، تتجدد المواضيع التي سيتم طرحها  .
كل يوم موضوع جديد ليتم التفاكر والنقاش فيه ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

موضوع اليوم هو :
(( المــــعاكســــــــاتـــــــــــ ))


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*@

@

**************************



اليوم سنلج إلى موضوع لا يقل أهمية عن المواضيع التي تم طرحها


في صالون رمضان .. ضاهرة المعاكسات ،،،


جميعنا يشاهد ويسمع في الاسواق ، والمواقف العامة ،والمتنزهات العائلية


شاب يعاكس فتاة او مجموعة شباب يعاكسون مجموعة من الفتيات


بكلمات والفاظ نستحي منها خجلاً .....


والعجيب في الأمر بعد ان كانت المعاكسات حكراً علي الشباب وحدهم 


إنتقل الداء للشابات ، فاصبحت الفتاة تبادر وتعاكس الشاب ..


ما يؤلم حقيقتا ان بينهم شابات يتوشحن بالإحترام ويتمتعن بالحياء ، دفعتهم ظروف الحياة للخروج 


والعمل بحثاً عن الكسب الحلال .. والحصول علي لقمة العيش


..أو بحثاً عن التعليم .. او الترفيه .. او التسوق .. او المجاملة .


ليجدوا من يعترض طريقهم ويسمم سمعهم بتلك الافاظ .


المعاكسات كما اسلفت واقع معاش يعاني منه كل" إنسان و إنسانة" شريف عفيف محترم


يخاف الله عز وجل ، يحترم المجتمع ..


لنبحث معاً عن كيفية معالجة هذا الأمر ؟؟


ماهو دور الجهات الرقابية وشرطة أمن المجتمع ؟؟


ماهو دور المجتمع لمحاربة هذا الداء ؟؟


دور المنابر الدينية ؟؟


دور المسئولين وولاة الأمر ؟؟


لنبحث معاً عن الاجابات .. وعن الأثار والاسباب والعلاج ..





*

----------


## samawal

*نعم والله هو موضوع بالغ الأهمية أخي مجد الدين
والحل اعتقد أنه يكمن في التربية من البيت 
للشاب والشابة .. وفي غالب الأوقات يقوم الشاب بالمعاكسة
وأعتقد ان هناك الكثير من الشباب من أسر محترمة ذات خلق ودين
ولكن عندما يختلط بمجموعة من الشباب .. ويرى تصرفاتهم ينجرف لها
وقد لا يكون عن رغبة ولكن حب إثبات الذات لبعض ضعاف النفوس
والمنافسة والجية بتاعة الشباب تجعله يقوم بالمعاكسات أمام اصحابه لأنه واحدا منهم
.. اما مسألة الشابة تعاكس الشاب فهي حقا ..خطيرة للغاية وظاهرة يجب أن تؤخذ موضع الجد من كل 
شاب وشابة يهمهم أمر مجتمعنا ..وأعتقد أن هناك بعض الشابات يتعمدن إثارة الشباب .. بالسير في طرقات بتبرج .. و(خلعة) الوادحة تمشي في الشارع تتلفت زي سواق التاكسي..
على العموم مشكلة ويجب التحرك للعلاج سريعا لأنها تخصم من مجتمعنا الكثير .. ولا تشبهنا على الإطلاق
.. أمام مسألة ضبطها بواسطة شرطة أمن المجتمع أو غيرها تصبح صعة للغاية ولا يمكن للشركة ان تصتنت
لأي حديث يقال في الشارع .. ربنا يحفظ الشابات والشباب من طيش بعضهم  .
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا سلام عليك يا مجد الدين
دايما ما تأتينا بالمواضيع الجميله والقضايا الساخنه ،،
وبالنسبه لموضوع المعاكسات دا عاوز أقول ليك إنو الظاهره دي إتفشت بطريقه خرافية ،،
يعني ما تعرف المشكله وين؟
هل من الشباب ؟ لغياب الوازع الديني وإثبات رجولته ؟
أم من الشابات ؟ بلبسهن الخليع وقلة التربية ؟
الموضوع ( كبييييير ) أخي مجد الدين ومحتاج لفتفته وأتمني كل الأعضاء يشاركو فيهو عشان نشوف الحاصل والحلول الممكن تحصل شنو؟
ولي عوده إن شاء الله مع بعض ( المواقف ) ..
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا اخى وحبيب الروح مجد الدين 
حقيقة طرحت موضوع يهمنا جميعنا الا وهو الانحلال الخلقى تعود هذه الظواهر لتاثر الشباب بالغرب وتقليدهم بمفهوم الحضاره ونحن دوله تسير على نهج اسلامى ومولودون فطريا مسلمون واقول حقيقة انجرف الشباب وراء ملاذات الدنيا واصبحت المعاكسه على حسب فهم الشاب والشابه هى سئمه لتوصيل اغراض دنيئه لرغباتهم 
معاكسه من الولد
 بعدها انتباه من البت 
بعدها لفته من البنت 
بعدها اشاره من الولد 
بعدها لقاء تعارف 
بعده مواعيد لى لقاء الشيطان 
ويجتمع معهم الشيطان ويوزهم لى 
الخطيئه لماذا لانهم ضعاف نفوس تركوا الوازع الدينى ونسوا التربيه الدينيه التى تربوا عليها وانجرفوا الى عمل الشياطئين 
نناشد ابهات وامهات الشباب والشابات توعية الشباب وخاصة فى مرحلة المراهقه لانها اصعب مرحله يمر بها الشاب والشابه وحثهم على الصلوات ومجالسة العلماء والبعد عن الامور الانحرافيه التى تغير حياة الشباب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*زمان الولد كان بيعاكس البت. ليه؟؟

وهسي البت بقت تعاكس الولد. برضو ليه؟؟
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

نعم والله هو موضوع بالغ الأهمية أخي مجد الدين
والحل اعتقد أنه يكمن في التربية من البيت 
للشاب والشابة .. وفي غالب الأوقات يقوم الشاب بالمعاكسة
وأعتقد ان هناك الكثير من الشباب من أسر محترمة ذات خلق ودين
ولكن عندما يختلط بمجموعة من الشباب .. ويرى تصرفاتهم ينجرف لها
وقد لا يكون عن رغبة ولكن حب إثبات الذات لبعض ضعاف النفوس
والمنافسة والجية بتاعة الشباب تجعله يقوم بالمعاكسات أمام اصحابه لأنه واحدا منهم
.. اما مسألة الشابة تعاكس الشاب فهي حقا ..خطيرة للغاية وظاهرة يجب أن تؤخذ موضع الجد من كل 
شاب وشابة يهمهم أمر مجتمعنا ..وأعتقد أن هناك بعض الشابات يتعمدن إثارة الشباب .. بالسير في طرقات بتبرج .. و(خلعة) الوادحة تمشي في الشارع تتلفت زي سواق التاكسي..
على العموم مشكلة ويجب التحرك للعلاج سريعا لأنها تخصم من مجتمعنا الكثير .. ولا تشبهنا على الإطلاق
.. أمام مسألة ضبطها بواسطة شرطة أمن المجتمع أو غيرها تصبح صعة للغاية ولا يمكن للشركة ان تصتنت
لأي حديث يقال في الشارع .. ربنا يحفظ الشابات والشباب من طيش بعضهم .



تحياتي الاخ سمؤال .. 
واشكرك علي المشاركة في الموضوع وكشف الحلول .. والمرور علي جميع النقاط .

حقيقة التربية اساس .. والبيت يستطيع تشكيل الطفل وزرع الصفات الجميلة والاحترام داخل
الفرد لينشاء جيل صالح يحترم اسرته الصغيرة واسرته الكبيرة وهي المجتمع ككل .

مسألة دور الشرطة وضبط الشارع .. حقيقة الشرطة لا تستمع لكل مايدور في الاماكن المختلفة 
ولكن اهلنا قالو (دق الجراب خلي البعير يخاف ) .. كيف ؟
لوقامت الشرطة بردع مااتسمعه وما يمر علي نظرها  امام الجميع سيضح بقية الشباب
الف حساب قبل ان يبادروا بنفس التصرف خوفاً من الشرطة المنتشرة والحمد لله في كل مكان
وستتناقل الاخبار( فلان قبضوهو بعاكس في الشارع وهكذا).

ربنا يحفظنا ويحفظ شباب المسلمين ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*موضوع حيوي ومهم جدا
لنا عودة بإذن الله بس شغل المكيف في الصالون خليه يبرد
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا سلام عليك يا مجد الدين
دايما ما تأتينا بالمواضيع الجميله والقضايا الساخنه ،،
وبالنسبه لموضوع المعاكسات دا عاوز أقول ليك إنو الظاهره دي إتفشت بطريقه خرافية ،،
يعني ما تعرف المشكله وين؟
هل من الشباب ؟ لغياب الوازع الديني وإثبات رجولته ؟
أم من الشابات ؟ بلبسهن الخليع وقلة التربية ؟
الموضوع ( كبييييير ) أخي مجد الدين ومحتاج لفتفته وأتمني كل الأعضاء يشاركو فيهو عشان نشوف الحاصل والحلول الممكن تحصل شنو؟
ولي عوده إن شاء الله مع بعض ( المواقف ) ..



مشكور حبيبنا المايقومابي ..

ما تعرف المشكلة وين ؟ حقيقة نحنا عاوزين نعرف المشكلة وين 
غياب الوازع الديني احد الاسباب كما تفضلت ..
وكما ذكرت الموضوع كبيير ..
في انتضارك ..
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

شكرا اخى وحبيب الروح مجد الدين 
حقيقة طرحت موضوع يهمنا جميعنا الا وهو الانحلال الخلقى تعود هذه الظواهر لتاثر الشباب بالغرب وتقليدهم بمفهوم الحضاره ونحن دوله تسير على نهج اسلامى ومولودون فطريا مسلمون واقول حقيقة انجرف الشباب وراء ملاذات الدنيا واصبحت المعاكسه على حسب فهم الشاب والشابه هى سئمه لتوصيل اغراض دنيئه لرغباتهم 
معاكسه من الولد
بعدها انتباه من البت 
بعدها لفته من البنت 
بعدها اشاره من الولد 
بعدها لقاء تعارف 
بعده مواعيد لى لقاء الشيطان 
ويجتمع معهم الشيطان ويوزهم لى 
الخطيئه لماذا لانهم ضعاف نفوس تركوا الوازع الدينى ونسوا التربيه الدينيه التى تربوا عليها وانجرفوا الى عمل الشياطئين 
نناشد ابهات وامهات الشباب والشابات توعية الشباب وخاصة فى مرحلة المراهقه لانها اصعب مرحله يمر بها الشاب والشابه وحثهم على الصلوات ومجالسة العلماء والبعد عن الامور الانحرافيه التى تغير حياة الشباب



حبيبنا محجوب الخير تسلم علي المشاركة والاهتمام بي الموضوع ..

كل ماتفضلت به للاسف صحيح وحاصل وزي مابقولو "علي عينك يا تاجر "
اضم صوتي لصوتك لمناشدة الآباء والامهات وارباب الاسر لتوعية الشباب في المرحلة 
الحرجة مرحلة المراهقة .
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

شكرا اخى وحبيب الروح مجد الدين 
حقيقة طرحت موضوع يهمنا جميعنا الا وهو الانحلال الخلقى تعود هذه الظواهر لتاثر الشباب بالغرب وتقليدهم بمفهوم الحضاره ونحن دوله تسير على نهج اسلامى ومولودون فطريا مسلمون واقول حقيقة انجرف الشباب وراء ملاذات الدنيا واصبحت المعاكسه على حسب فهم الشاب والشابه هى سئمه لتوصيل اغراض دنيئه لرغباتهم 
معاكسه من الولد
بعدها انتباه من البت 
بعدها لفته من البنت 
بعدها اشاره من الولد 
بعدها لقاء تعارف 
بعده مواعيد لى لقاء الشيطان 
ويجتمع معهم الشيطان ويوزهم لى 
الخطيئه لماذا لانهم ضعاف نفوس تركوا الوازع الدينى ونسوا التربيه الدينيه التى تربوا عليها وانجرفوا الى عمل الشياطئين 
نناشد ابهات وامهات الشباب والشابات توعية الشباب وخاصة فى مرحلة المراهقه لانها اصعب مرحله يمر بها الشاب والشابه وحثهم على الصلوات ومجالسة العلماء والبعد عن الامور الانحرافيه التى تغير حياة الشباب



حبيبنا محجوب الخير تسلم علي المشاركة والاهتمام بي الموضوع ..

كل ماتفضلت به للاسف صحيح وحاصل وزي مابقولو "علي عينك يا تاجر "
اضم صوتي لصوتك لمناشدة الآباء والامهات وارباب الاسر لتوعية الشباب في المرحلة 
الحرجة مرحلة المراهقة .
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

زمان الولد كان بيعاكس البت. ليه؟؟

وهسي البت بقت تعاكس الولد. برضو ليه؟؟



تشكر الحبيب "بلدياتي" محمد حسين ..

سؤال وجيه .. الاخوة الاعضاء سيجدون الاجابة ..
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

موضوع حيوي ومهم جدا
لنا عودة بإذن الله بس شغل المكيف في الصالون خليه يبرد



مشكور علي الاهتمام .. و تسلم كتير العزيز عبد العزيز ..

في انتظارك حبيبنا ..
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*موضوع في غاية الاهمية وللتربية اثرها
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ولي عوده إن شاء الله مع بعض ( المواقف ) ..



ونحن على أحر من الجمر لعودتك 

*

----------


## غندور

*سلامات يا مجد الدين،،،،
شابكننا الشباب والشابات بس ليه؟؟
طيب رأيكم شنو فى مشاغلة العجايز وأرباب المعاشات؟؟؟
للاسف ما نشاهده اليوم ليس معاكسة أو مشاغلة بمعناها المبسط..بل هى أقرب للتحرش والفعل الفاضح.
غايتو أنا بنوم بدررررررررررررررررررى ..
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

سلامات يا مجد الدين،،،،
شابكننا الشباب والشابات بس ليه؟؟
طيب رأيكم شنو فى مشاغلة العجايز وأرباب المعاشات؟؟؟
للاسف ما نشاهده اليوم ليس معاكسة أو مشاغلة بمعناها المبسط..بل هى أقرب للتحرش والفعل الفاضح.
غايتو أنا بنوم بدررررررررررررررررررى ..



والله ياخوانا عمنا غندور دا عسل عدييييييييييييييييييل الله يديهو الصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخى مجد مشكور على طرح الموضوع الهام دا
المشكلة ما مشكلة معاكسات فى الشارع المشكلة بقت مشكلة مجتمع كامل تفكك .
زمان الاسرة الصغيرة كانت خط الدفاع الاول بتعرف تحركات الشباب فى البيت وفى الشارع وهناك سيطرة  من الاسرة فى حالة حدوث اى انفلات اخلاقى ز وكذلك الاسرة الكبيرة (الحارة او الحى) كان يقوم بدوره فى التربية ومراقبة السلوكيات عشان كده كان فى مصطلحات ود الحلة وبت الحلة وود الجيران وجارنا عم فلان يعنى الشباب كانوا يتربوا على القيم الفاضلة واحترام اعراض الناس والخوف والاحترام لكل ما هو اكبر منه.فى السابق كانت هنالك معاكسات ولكن لم تكن بالصورة التى تحدث الان لانو فى السابق الشباب يحترم الاكبر منو فى الشارع عشان كده ما بقدر يعاكس قدامو . لكن الان فقد الشباب الحياء تماما ولم يعد هناك وازع دينى ولا وازع اجتماعى يردع هولاء الشباب. ولن يتعافى الشارع من هذة المعاكسات الا اذا تعافى المجتمع السودانى وعاد الى عاداته  وتقاليدة التى فقدها خلال الحقبة الزمنية الحالية
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*اخي مشكور جدا لطرحك هذه الظاهرة التى اصبحت شائعه جدا 
ارى ان القضية ليست من المنزل والتربيه فقط بل اصدقاء السوء لهم الدور الكبير 
المشكله البلد بقت فاكه والبنات يلبسن الدايرنو وكان بقت علي البنات مالو اصبح  زى الاولاد له الطابع الغربي
نحن في بلد اسلامى اذا الاسرة والمجتمع بهذا الحال يجب علي الحكومة ان تتدخل وتمنع الازياء التى لا تمد للديننا بصله
والله الزول يستاء من حال المجتمع
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*دى من علامات إقتراب الساعة والله اعلم ... الإنحلال الخلقى والتشبه بالنساء والعكس ... إلخ كلها من أشراط الساعة . فليتق الله كل منا خشية يوم لا تنفع فيه ندامة ولا شفاعة.
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*وأغرب حاجة الواحدة تلقاها ماشة مع أمها وأبوها وبرضه يشاغلوها بالدس ... وهى طبعاً متكيفة وتجدع فى البسمات بى تحت.
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

وأغرب حاجة الواحدة تلقاها ماشة مع أمها وأبوها وبرضه يشاغلوها بالدس ... وهى طبعاً متكيفة وتجدع فى البسمات بى تحت.



 كلام مظبوط ومية مية
*

----------


## غندور

*أنتوا الشباب ديل مشوا وين؟؟؟
الموضوع ده ما حقهم براهم؟؟؟
فكيت ليك قنبله يا مجد الدين والجماعة زاغوا؟؟؟
الموضوع ده حسب معرفتى بيه مفروض ما يقيف كله كله لو كل واحد مننا حكى تجربته لو حصلت ...ولا شنو؟؟
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

سلامات يا مجد الدين،،،،
شابكننا الشباب والشابات بس ليه؟؟
طيب رأيكم شنو فى مشاغلة العجايز وأرباب المعاشات؟؟؟
للاسف ما نشاهده اليوم ليس معاكسة أو مشاغلة بمعناها المبسط..بل هى أقرب للتحرش والفعل الفاضح.
غايتو أنا بنوم بدررررررررررررررررررى ..



وعليكم السلام عمنا وحبيبنا وتاج راسنا غندور ..

الداء عام ولم يترك كبير او صغير ..
معاكسات كبار السن وزي ما سميتم انت ارباب المعاشات موجودة بكثرة ومشكلة حضور
علي الارصفة والمواقف "باركن" علي الشوارع ..

(ما نشاهده اليوم اقرب للتحرش) .. وده حقيقة القصة اتجاوزت الكلمات الخفيفة
وذكر محاسن المعاكس من الجنسين بصوت منخفض .. وتطورت لما هو اكبر من ذلك ..
كما تفضلت اصبحت عبارة عن تحرش علني في المواصلات والمواقف الضيقة .
والضحية تتحمل خوفاً من الفضيحة .. وده الخطاء السكوت فالسكوت يجعل المجرم
يتمادا في ما يفعلة ..

معاكسة :

نوم العاااااااااااااااااافية 

*

----------


## ابولين

*اصل الحكاية عدم الوازع الديني ثم الفاقة والانحطاط الاخلاقي لمن يمارسون هذا السخف وهذه التصرفات صفعة في وجة المجتمع المفروض يكون متحضر 0 ويارب سلم 000 قال الرسول صلي الله علية وسلم كما تدين تدان 000او كما قيل دقة بدقة ولو زدت لزاد السقا 00  فكل الافعال محسوبة علينا0 فالنراعي الله في فعلنا وقولنا 0 اللهم احفظنا واحفظ  بناتنا وشبابنا واهدهم سوا السبيل ااااااااااااااااااااامين
                        	*

----------


## makkawi

*والله الواحد بقي بطنوا طامة في الشارع دة بعاين لي دي او دي بتعاين لي دة منتهي الوقاحة ... وبالذات الشباب بقي قلبهم ميت يعني الواحد يشوف اختو علي سنقة عشرة ويبتسم ليها واحتمال يديه قروش منتهي الخيابة في النهاية ربنا يحفظنا جميعن ويحفظ اخواتنا وتشكر علي الموضوع يامجدي
*

----------


## ابولين

*يا هندسة زمان الولد بشاغل لانو البنت كان من الصعب التحدث معها 0وكان الشاب بمشي بعيدمن حلتهم او حيهم حتي لا تتشوة سمعة بيتهم 0 الان الامور بايظة خالص 0اما بخصوص مشاغلة البنت السبب المنطقي هو الحاجة والفلس وعدم التربية فتضمن بذلك وجبة وتوصيلة ورصيد للموبايل وتمضية وقت مع مقفل 0 الموضوع كبير وخطير ولة سلبيات سيكون تاسيرها مدمر للاخلاق ومنفر من الزواج 0من يفكر ان يرتبط بمن تواعدة وتختلي بة 0 ياهندسة اذا قدمت لك قطعتين من الشكلاتة احداها بدون غلاف فماذا تاخذ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*صراحه انا بحمل المسؤليه كلها للبنات.. يعنى لو الواحده لبست كويس ومشت باحترام والله مافى زول بيشاغلها..بل بالعكس الواحد لما يلقى بت محترمه بيكسر عينه احتراما ليها ولو شاغلها بيقول ليها ماشاءالله...يبقى تحترمى نفسك عشان الناس تحترمك..وكفى..

مشكور مجدالدين على الموضوع الجميل
                        	*

----------

